# Reptile background



## Codie (Jun 29, 2020)

So I want to make a background for my woma python and I was wondering what type of foam would be the best to use and where I could get it? I will be putting a cement/sand mix over the foam to make it look as naturalistic as possible.


----------



## HoppinOn (Jun 29, 2020)

I use pond safe expanding foam - I get it only from an aquarium shop. Bout $25 a can and one can easily does a 65x45 background with left over. takes a day to cure and easy to carve with a blade or even a butter knife


----------

